# TNT no longer Delivering Reptiles



## Andy King (Nov 5, 2009)

So i've heard through a few people that TNT are no longer taking deliveries of reptiles or amphibians. exotic-pets.co.uk for one have recently stopped selling animals through their site because of it.

Does anyone have any more information on this? I know there are A LOT of shops - as well as some of the main wholesalers such as Peregrine and Monkfield - who rely on TNT to deliver animals around the country to other shops as well as individual customers.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

indeed this is correct. all livestock couriering by tnt has stopped.


----------

